
We dedicated a year to self-improvement: here’s what it taught us - Numberwang
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jan/02/self-improvement-optimization
======
omilu
_> >by the end of the month he could also recite the first 1,000 digits of
pi._

I can't tell if he's joking here, this sounds incredible, useless but
incredible.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
"Useless but incredible" sounds like a good description for life itself!

